# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Flip-it-Fast! -- the zombie eBay seller

## sugarinthegourd

eBay can kill his accounts but he'll keep coming back!

flip-it-fast!: "No longer a registered user."

mitchsimpson-guitarsmandolinsandmore: "No longer a registered user."

oldrailroadantiques: "No longer a registered user."

and now...(drumroll please)...may I introduce...from Cornelia Georgia...

it's... Robin's Customs!

(he has a bunch of other suspended accounts too -- fffbuyer, flip-it-fast!-consignment, universal-chevy, universalinventory, universalbuyer, universalbuyer2, 1847657, 168342, 249872, mcs427, wsd070405, etc. etc. etc. -- but I lack the time & energy to link to them all)

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Mitch Simpson is a member of the cafe. His business dealings are well documented. If you're really interested in knowing all you can know simply start going through these threads. The you can go through these threads. There may be a few duplicates. Did you have problems with something you bought from him?

----------


## allenhopkins

I have read some -- not all -- of those threads, and found general if not universal satisfaction with Mr. Simpson's practices.

So -- why all the discontinued seller ID's?  Don't understand.

----------


## G. Fisher

> So -- why all the discontinued seller ID's?  Don't understand.



Good question. You would think that once you've established a good feedback history with an user ID you'd like to keep it.

----------


## barney 59

Mitch Simpson was Flip-it-fast? Back when you could identify the bidders, flip-it-fast would regularly beat me at auctions. When he was in it I knew that I would have to pony up if I really wanted it and he'd still beat me. He has all that stuff to sell because he paid for it! Recently he has put up a couple of really nice instruments at no reserve and with the market down  it seemed to me he took a big risk. He seems to be on the up and up to me he just looks a little scary because it doesn't seem possible that anyone could have that many top of the line instruments at one time. I have always wondered if maybe he was doing some kind of consignment thing.

----------


## jim simpson

I can't criticize him - we share the same last name! I wonder if he'd loan me a couple of nice instruments, I mean - we're almost family!!

----------


## Links

> I have read some -- not all -- of those threads, and found general if not universal satisfaction with Mr. Simpson's practices.
> 
> So -- why all the discontinued seller ID's?  Don't understand.


Alan  -  you're kidding right!  Mitch has had a lot of negative comments both on this forum and particularly UMGF.  I think the general opinion (in my opinion) is that he is either incredibly unattentive to his Ebay business, incredibly careless, or just so forgetful he fails to mention important details that are conveniently left out.  Originally his shipping fees were outrageous.

For example he will buy a  XX D-28 with a heel crack and a refinished top.  When it is re-sold the heel crack and refinished top have disappeared and it is all original!

----------


## allenhopkins

> Alan  -  you're kidding right!  Mitch has had a lot of negative comments both on this forum and particularly UMGF.  I think the general opinion (in my opinion) is that he is either incredibly unattentive to his Ebay business, incredibly careless, or just so forgetful he fails to mention important details that are conveniently left out.


Well, I went back and started skimming through threads and found as many positive comments as negative.  Most of the "pans" had to do with canceling auctions and immediately re-listing the instruments, and with incomplete descriptions of instruments (such as you mentioned).  Several posters stated that M S is a large-scale automobile dealer who hires assistants to run the on-line instrument auction business, and that sometimes the assistants do a less-than-careful job.  Other posters reported very satisfactory sales transactions, and mentioned that he handled some very rare and desirable instruments.

I've never dealt with M S myself, so can't speak from direct experience.  It's clear that he's done a lot of high-end instrument business, not to everyone's satisfaction, but the question I asked still stands: if this is a reputable, not necessarily immaculate, on-line instrument auction business, why the large number of discontinued seller ID's?  Seems odd (as I said before)...

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Mitch is a big time wheeler dealer in musical instruments. He (or his helpers) think nothing of getting and instrument at a good deal and then putting it up for sale at what some people think is an outrageous price. 

There is nothing illegal or technically wrong with this. If you don't want to deal with him just don't buy.

I gotta give the guy one thing ... as far as playing the eBay game the dude is a steam roller if he wants something! LOL!    :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jepruitt

I've have bought several guitars from Mitch Simpson over the last few years on ebay (flip it fast, railroad guitars, etc.). In each case they were exactly as described and were shipped quickly. Maybe others have had a bad experience but mine were 100% satisfactory. He certainly has had some great vintage instruments for sale----I don't know if they were his own stock or being sold on consignment.

----------


## danb

I've done business with Mitch 4 times now, straight up guy and never any problems. He's also contributed a lot of information to the mandolin archive

----------


## Links

Certainly with the number of transactions that he has had it only makes sense that he will have had many satisfactory transactions.  However, in my opinion, he has had way too many unsatisfactory transactions to gain my confidence.  If he treats someone else poorly, he might as well of done it to me, as I do not ignore it or give him a pass just because it was someone other than me.  As Alan mentioned  -  isn't it odd that he has had to change names several times!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Mitch Simpson along with everything else owns Universal Chevrolet and sponsors some great shows in his area. He's also a really decent mandolin player. These threads always seem to hinge on stories from people that haven't dealt with him, they generally refer to the UMGF, and they generally contain the same folks. I've dealt with him, I had no problems. With that said, your mileage may vary and we go out of our way to point folks at all the threads, not just some of them. Make your own decisions based on the same criteria you'd use to buy from any online seller.

----------


## jeff mercer

Mike,

'scuse my ignorance..who is the Fiddle player on the video you posted ?

Tasty player, particularly his first break..

----------


## MandoJump

I have no doubt that Mr. Simpson, personally, is a vintage instrument savvy dealer, however...I bid on two separate mandolins on ebay through "Old Railroad Antiques," (expensive ones might I add).  It seemed as if I was going to receive a fantastic deal on either of the instruments that I had bid on, but when the auction came within one hour of closing, an email appeared in my inbox to notify me that the seller had violated ebay policy and the auction was ended...abruptly. Again, I have no doubt that Mr. Simpson is a good guy and a professional business man, but will somebody please tell me what the problem is?

----------


## Christian

> Mike,
> 
> 'scuse my ignorance..who is the Fiddle player on the video you posted ?
> 
> Tasty player, particularly his first break..


Looks (and sounds) like Aubrey Hayney to me. Outstanding solos.

----------


## AlanN

Not sure if that is Aubrey Haynie. It sort of resembles him. Regardless, very smooth stick work. Excellent guitar man, as well. And Harv Davey is there, too.

----------


## G. Fisher

> an email appeared in my inbox to notify me that the seller had violated ebay policy and the auction was ended...abruptly. Again, I have no doubt that Mr. Simpson is a good guy and a professional business man, but will somebody please tell me what the problem is?



Generally this happens when Ebay believes there is shill bidding involved.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Greg Fisher: Generally this happens when Ebay believes there is shill bidding involved.


I should probably know what you are talking about but exactly what does that mean -- is it a generic term for something is wrong?  Question about ownership or description etc.?  Or does refer just to specious bidding to elevate the price? Thanks -- one of the reason I only buy junk stuff on eBay anymore.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

If you have a second account and you bid your own items up in price that is shill billing and it's a common practice on eBay, let's not kid ourselves. I don't know if that does or does not apply to Mitch. It might, it might not. Unless somebody from eBay wants to step forward and confirm that it's all just speculation. Suffice to say the buyer needs to be aware of what they are buying and who they are buying from.

Allen is right about the fiddle player and the other player mandolin (a little Frank Wakefield going on with Alan's answer).

----------


## rgray

> I should probably know what you are talking about but exactly what does that mean -- is it a generic term for something is wrong?  Question about ownership or description etc.?  Or does refer just to specious bidding to elevate the price? Thanks -- one of the reason I only buy junk stuff on eBay anymore.


Shill bidding is when the seller bids on his own items.  this is usually done to subtly pressure other bidders to up their bid amounts.

----------


## AlanN

Too wise...

----------


## Gary Hedrick

Lord Oh Loard, Aland has gone over to the contraian side.......Now we will always need a translator for his posts....

----------


## krkansas

howdy, just signed up to the site...
i just (couple weeks ago) scored a 1916 A3 from the chap you folks are chatting about...i've had good luck with EBAY so far...when i finally received the goods it looked alright (even though the bridge was seemingly haphazzardly stashed in the compartment of the case) but it really didn't look like the one from the photos...so, i go back to the page (i saved) to check the serial number and voila, no page...and, no communication...so, the info on this thread is making sense to me...don't get me wrong, the mando rocks but it was the most suspicious dealing (feeling) i've had yet especially when the item had not arrived and i couldn't find any record of this dude...very very slow communication via email which i at the time chalked up to a large ebay dealer having a hard time catching up, but hey man...
anyways, everyting iree and i have a question about the unit on another thread...

----------


## lovethemf5s

Flip-It-Fast has the highest quality photos of instruments of any seller on eBay.

----------


## krkansas

thats exactly why i wanted to go back and look...the pics were very high quality which makes assessing easier too...
anyways not pointing fingers in any way shape or form but it was kind of strange set of circumstances...again, so far real happy with the A3, it barks like my old lab...!

----------


## mitchsimpson

Hi, I just thought that rather than let everyone speculate on my store I would let you all in on it.  It really is a lot more simple that anyone would imagine.  I just really love buying great old vintage instruments!!!  I can't help it.  Over the years I have seen others post about MAS and other various ailments.  Well, I am most likely one of the worst.  My store to me is simply about getting to see, hold, and play some of the best musical instruments that have ever been produced.  I would be thrilled for it to simply break even!!  I am just like everyone else except on a big scale.  I can't keep everything, but I can buy a lot of it and keep it for a little while.  This is why you see insane things like a Gilchrist that I paid 21k for being put up for auction and it selling for about 16k.  I could have sold it for more than that on a phone call, but I let the auction run out because I have taken so much heat in the past for pulling something when a customer called and bought it over the phone.  As far as the listings, I will admit that in the past when I allowed employees to do the listings some things were missed.  During our last attempt to be on ebay as guitarsmandolinsandmore I personally did all of the listings and we had very, very few problems.  But unfortunately one day we received a message from ebay saying that we were blocked and we did/do not even have access to messages from buyers whose items were in transit.  We were blocked because Filpitfast was suspended.  I would be happy to let anyone know the circumstances of that but it would certainly take a lot more space than we have here.  So, it is apparent to me that no time in the future can I operate in volume on ebay.  However, it is interesting to know that they have no problem with me buying.  I just can't sell.  So, we are putting up our own website guitarsmandolinsandmore which should be up and running in the next few days.  I also am moving the music store to my chevy dealership.  We are remodeling the upstairs to turn it into a store.  This way I can personally be involved in all of the transactions rather than how it has been .  It is very difficult to find anyone in Cornelia Ga who has any knowledge about a vintage guitar!!  As for the current auctions that you are now seeing as Robinscustoms.  Yes, those are my instruments.  However, I have consigned them with this seller and I am paying a percentage on the overall sales.  We just have too many things right now to fit into this smaller scale operation that we are beginning.  In the future if I have not sold an item off my site after it has been there for about 2-3 months I will consign it with them and sell it for whatever it brings.  I realize that this is an extremely long post and I am sorry for continuing on so, but I think that it may clear up some of the speculation.  I believe that over the past few years we have really helped some folks find some great instruments, and if nothing else we have certainly kept folks attention with some of the crazy auctions.  Thanks to all of you who have done business with us.  Mitch :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mitchsimpson

Oh, by the way.  That is Aubrey in the video and to krkansas-that A-3 was a killer!!  You should be happy with it.  You will go through about 500 round hole mandolins before you find one that sounds that good.  Believe me I know because I have already been through that many!!  Mitch

----------


## gerry fischer

hi mitch, 
great that you reply to this thread personally. 
i am new to mandolins but i know a bit about vintage guitars. 
you have always great pieces to sell, i just remember a great super 400 with narrow upper bouts. hope all work out for you in future like you imagine. 
gerry

----------


## mitchsimpson

Hi Gerry,
That was a great one!!  It went to someone in Europe.  I just bought another one of them though that hasn't come in yet.  I am really looking forward to getting it.

----------


## Hal Loflin

Hey Mitch...What mandolin are you playing in the video? 

Nice dual picking with the other mandolin player? How often do you have bluegrass nights?

----------


## mitchsimpson

That mandolin is Eugene the '26 Fern but I normally play my Feb 18 Loar #75324.  We have the shows on the 2nd Sat night of each month.

----------


## Hal Loflin

Where is Cleveland, GA? I live in Smyrna, TN, about 1 hour from Chattanooga. If you are not too far I might come down for one of the bluegrass nights.

----------


## mitchsimpson

We are about 1 hour northeast of Atlanta.  Sort of in the corner of Ga in the mountain area.

----------


## f5loar

Hey Mitch who are the other pickers in the video? And was that banjo picker playing a prewar RB18?
Like a lawyer,doctor and Indian Cheif, when you see a mandolin picker with a cell phone on his side ready for a phone call while on stage picking you know that's a busy man.  I suspect with the drop in Chevy sales Mitch will be able to spend some time with building back up his instrument trade business. And while visting him in Cleveland, Georgia be sure and stop by to adopt a Cabbage Patch kid and give it a good home. Also worth a visit up the road to Helen, GA a very nice Mountain town.

----------


## mitchsimpson

Tom
You need to come back and visit again!!  The banjo player is Barry Palmer and that is a prewar 18 that he is playing.  The guitar player is Brian Stephens and his wife Maggie is playing the bass.  All of them are locals here in GA.  It was just a put together jam band.  Sure enough come back to see me some time.

----------


## jim simpson

The band sounded great!

----------


## turpintony

Thanks Mitch for your shows and your allowing me to look at and touch such fine instruments.  For others to hopefully understand your dedication and friends in the mandolin world I share the following. Two Saturdays ago Mitch called me and invited me to come to his store to visit and play with Aubrey Haynie who was down from Nashville. While at the dealership Carl Altman stopped by with Marshalls new mandolin. While examining the fine work Mitch gets a call, David Grisman just checking on some mandolin stuff, on the way to the store Dave Harvey, Mr. Gibson , called to discuss mandolin stuff. The night was finished by trying to keep up with Mitch and Aubrey on stage at the pickin' barn. He never bragged just allowed this novice to enjoy such fine company. What a day !

----------


## Links

Sounds like Mitch is a decent guy, and I know many members here appreciate his last few posts, but it seems like he has some fences to mend regarding a number of his past instrument sales.  Apparently he had some employees running his on-line Ebay sales that were not paying attention to "business" and in some cases were either less than truthful, careless (which I hope is the case), not well versed with instruments, or otherwise just didn't bother to do a thorough job of describing them.  Ultimately though, when you are the "head dog", you are responsible! Therefore, I think the jury is still out, and how he conducts business from here on out will go a long way in restoring his reputation.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'd really prefer to see "real names" when someone has anything negative to offer....  It's easy to offer negative opinions when hiding behind a pseudonym....  Anyway Mitch is my hero.  I do what he does but on a much much smaller scale.  I buy mid-range instruments ( F5L, F5G, A5, Webers,  high-end Eastmans, Mandolas and OMs, Bluett etc .) and enjoy these instruments and then try to move them along at either a modest proft, break-even, and in some cases a loss - though I couldn't take the losses that Mitch can.  Anyway, it's a great way to experience some really good instruments without making a life-investment in them.  I hope to replace some of my current "stock" with a couple of Collings and an Old Wave OM/Mandola.  Variety is the spice of life...who knows, I may yet end up with a Gilchrist or Nugget since my yearly average is going up slowly but surely...

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> ED Sheehy: I'd really prefer to see "real names" when someone has anything negative to offer.... It's easy to offer negative opinions when hiding behind a pseudonym....


AGREED!  And I think Mr. Simpson was a stand up guy to come on and tell his story and as far a I am concerned there is no "jury" that has to evaluate him.  My 2 cents.

----------


## Links

First, gentlemen, I am not "hiding" behind a pseudonym.  It just happens to be a name that I have used since I started here and most others did the same at the time.  If you want to post by your real name, that's OK  -  I just never thought about it.  It does not affect the way I post.

Secondly, the comments I have posted regarding Mitch are the truth  -  even admittedly so by him.  I think he mentioned that he had some employees whom were not quite up to snuff.  That, ultimately, is Mitch's fault.  Considering Mitch's mixed track record, I don't see that anyone has been particularly unfair.  I just expressed the hope that he will continue to repair his reputation.  If you don't think there is anything to repair, that's fine  -  we just have to agree to disagree.

----------


## PhilTod

Mitch-I just sent you a Private Message that I would appreciate a response to. Thanks, Phil

----------


## journeybear

I don't want to fan any flames, I just have to wonder about this listing. I don't understand the part about the refinishing or the logo, so I'm letting that go. But the serial number - if it's 8770 as the listing says, that would be 1911. For it to be a 1929 the SN would have to be 8770x. Right? But what really has me puzzled is in the picture - and I can't see all the numbers - it sure looks like what I _can_ see says 78, not 87. I don't get it.

----------


## lovethemf5s

> First, gentlemen, I am not "hiding" behind a pseudonym.  It just happens to be a name that I have used since I started here and most others did the same at the time.  If you want to post by your real name, that's OK  -  I just never thought about it.  It does not affect the way I post.
> 
> Secondly, the comments I have posted regarding Mitch are the truth  -  even admittedly so by him.  I think he mentioned that he had some employees whom were not quite up to snuff.  That, ultimately, is Mitch's fault.  Considering Mitch's mixed track record, I don't see that anyone has been particularly unfair.  I just expressed the hope that he will continue to repair his reputation.  If you don't think there is anything to repair, that's fine  -  we just have to agree to disagree.


Links-It appears that Scott has turned up the heat in his use your own name campaign. We who prefer using pseudonyms are persona non grata and can even expect to be bullied a little if we don't comply.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

My goodness, look at the time.

----------


## Buck

Mitch,  I have faxed and emailed information to your office regarding a recent purchase.  Please call me at the number(s) provided in that correspondence.

(My name is Todd Yates.  "Buck" is what I use on the UMGF and I have maintained that here for the sake of consistency, not as a means to cause any mischief.)

----------


## mitchsimpson

Buck, What number did you fax to??  I do not have one here at the office that I am at.  A good fax number would be 706-348-7648.  Thanks Mitch

----------


## mitchsimpson

Also, the serial number IS a typo on the black A-1.  It is 87770.  Thanks

----------


## journeybear

> Also, the serial number IS a typo on the black A-1.  It is 87770.  Thanks


Thanks for clearing that up. Too many sevens, not enough sleep, or something ...  :Smile:

----------


## Buck

Mitch, thanks for returning my call quickly.  I'll be in touch as we discussed.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Shill bidding is when the seller bids on his own items.  this is usually done to subtly pressure other bidders to up their bid amounts.


OR ... get a friend with an account to bid to bump up the price. eBay gets suspicious if a stalled auction gets bids from someone from the same vicinity as the seller.

You would have to almost WANT to get caught if you bid on your own stuff! That don't mean it doesn't happen (it does) but it's almost a sure way of getting caught because too easy to compare backend info!

----------


## jealbe49

I bought a couple fiddles and got a great deal on an Altman F5 from flip it fast.. No Problems......

----------


## journeybear

Just in case anyone is interested, the auction on this 1929 A is ending soon. Bidding stalled for a few days but has started again. It's got some problems, but they might be able to be addressed at not not too much additional cost.

----------


## PhilTod

Mitch-I have sent you another PM, and need to hear from you asap. Phil

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Mitch-I have sent you another PM, and need to hear from you asap. Phil


Phil, the idea of a PM is that it's a personal message. It goes via e-mail. You really don't need to let him know you sent him a message on the message board.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> ...the idea of a PM is that it's a personal message. It goes via e-mail. You really don't need to let him know you sent him a message on the message board.


 :Smile:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Phil, the idea of a PM is that it's a personal message. It goes via e-mail. You really don't need to let him know you sent him a message on the message board.


I want to clarify this because it's actually by user choice whether the forum software is allowed to send each individual member an email when a PM has been sent, although I'm guessing many have not delved into this.

Within each user's control panel is a section called Edit Options. Within that is a subsection titled Messaging & Notification and then under that, Private Messaging.

There's a section that states: The forum can send a message to your email address to inform you when someone sends you a private message. 

Personally, I do not want to receive an email when someone sends a PM so I do not have that selected. It's possible others have set this the same. That's all. Sending a PM therefore is not a guarantee the forum software sends an email, so it's entirely possible Mitch will not see this until or unless he looks directly at the thread.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm assuming Mitch would receive the same pop-up message that says he has a PM upon entering the forum, correct?

----------


## buddyanthracite

I wanted to share my experiences with Mitch.  I bought four vintage guitars and the wonderful red diamond mandolin from him.  Each was delivered immediately and matched the description from ebay perfectly.  I have given him positive feedback under each of his sales monikers but this is my first post here.  Thanks again for the great instruments.  The super worn 47 lg2 sounds as good as you said.

----------


## ApK

> Shill bidding is when the seller bids on his own items.  this is usually done to subtly pressure other bidders to up their bid amounts.


No, that is far too narrow a definition.
It's doesn't have to be the seller, or a second account.

Shill bidding amounts to any artificial inflation of bids.

I overhear this all the time in offices and trains between two acquaintances and coworkers:  "I've have my xxx listed on ebay."  "Oh, really?  When I get home I'll bid on it to help get the price up for you."

I feel an urge to go bash these peoples heads together.  They are deceitful cheaters who are screwing over me and every other potential eBay bidder, and they don't seem to think anything is wrong with what they are doing.

And it's not just 'subtle pressure'.  It's also  "I have no intention of selling this item at the good price I said I would, I just want to deceive people into thinking they could get a deal."

eBay even prohibits friends and family members from legitimately bidding on auctions to avoid the appearance of shill bidding.

I REALLY wish they could enforce the shill bidding policy more forcefully.

ApK

p.s.  The 'shill' is the colleague that the con-man or the magician picks out of the audience to win the first bet so the mark thinks he has a chance, or to inspect the trick lock and say "why, yes, this is completely solid and real, and no we have never met before today."

----------


## JFDilmando

I would like to chime in on this thread, just to document what Mitch Simpson said in his note on page two of htis listing.  I am the guy who bought that Gilchrist from Mitch for the price of $16000.  He was not just blowing smoke about the facts there.  he didn't mention that this particular instrument was the one Grisman used on one of his CD's... with a picture on the CD cover...He could have walked away from that sale.  He had the opportunity, but did the "right" thing and went through with the acution sale, at the original deal.  I don't have evidence for his purchase price, but have not seen any Gilchists sell for less than $20000 for a couple of years.... I expect there might be some, but not many.  Mitch seems to be a straight shooter to me... and I will do business with him in the future, with no reservations.
John D

----------

